# Walking in a Winter Wonderland!



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've finally got the camera out - such a beautiful morning! - and taken some pics of Biscuit at 19 weeks today!





































Sorry for the huge size!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Biscuit is lovely! 
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh I am so pleased I came online .. just to see these lovely pics ... he is just as gorgeous as I expected  

What a teddy bear cockapoo .. I just want to cuddle him xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Biscuit is lovely! What fab piccies! Thanks for sharing. x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah thank you! I think the 'teddy bear' look is definitely proof of his american id! His coat is thick and it will be interesting to see how the next coat develops. As you know JoJo he gets called all sorts of daft names such as Limo, Lo-rise, Lo-rider & Little Man! If we'd originally knew he was an American mix we may have thought of an American name too! - but are of course we are happy with 'Biscuit'.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pics!!!! Gorgeous poo! It has been al ovely dog walking day today, especially if you managed to get out first thing


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Biscuit is gorgeous


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice photos dx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Isn't amazing how despite the different mix, Izzy and Biscuit are so alike. He is just gorgeous, oh yes I am biased towards blondes


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

wow! So fluffy 
He has shorter legs than Vincent, I wonder if that is a F1B thing?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Isn't amazing how despite the different mix, Izzy and Biscuit are so alike. He is just gorgeous, oh yes I am biased towards blondes


Hi Ali

I agree with you and in Biscuit's 8 week puppy pic below, I think he has more the face of a working cocker mix, which is what the breeder told me he was. However, when she sent me the pedigree from Jandaz, it became apparent that the breeder's cockapoo was from a choc toy poodle mum and Duffy was the dad who is an american cockapoo. 










He does have very short legs for his age and people keep asking me if he is a Shih Tzu!! But they tend to be people who know nothing about cockapoos! Only time will tell for our 'Little Man'!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh, i think the little legs add to the cuteness!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the mini poodle used was only 12" to the shoulder so he probably won't get much taller. I don't remember his mum looking overly tiny but then she had tiny puppies with her at the time! She was definitely bigger than Biscuit. I think it's hubby who had visions of a taller dog but he loves him whatever size he turns out now. He's already a good weight though at 6.7kg!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

oh my goodness, this is just Griff looking at you, cannot believe how much they are alike. Griff just has slightly longer legs, Showed this pic to my hubby and he said when did you take that ?, he thought it was Griff !!!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

He is scrummy! Love his colouring.


----------

